# Авиация > Матчасть >  Анатомия Л-410.

## RA3DCS

Л-410, хоть этот самолет и не советского производства, тем не менее, он оставил свой след в истории авиации СССР и России. В свое время занимался строительством макета кабины, соответственно было собрано большое количество материала по этому самолету. Огромную помощь в этом вопросе оказал Роберт Пинкава. 
Если администрация сайта не возражает, попробую в этой ветке поделиться собранным материалом. Вдруг кому-то еще просто интересно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Немного истории.
Универсальный самолёт для местных воздушных линий (МВЛ), пришедший на смену Ан-2. Первый самолёт зарубежного производства, вышедший на отечественные воздушные трассы.  Другие названия: Л-410, Лет Л-410, Турболет, Чебурашка.
Разработка самолёта началась в 1966 г. Первый опытный самолёт, оснащённый ТВД Пратт-Уитни Канада РТ6А-27 (2 х 715 л.с.), начал проходить лётные испытания 16 апреля 1969 г.
Пять самолетов (зав. №720103-06 и №720201) Л-410А с двигателями РТ 6А-27, построенных к концу 1972 года под обозначением Л-410АС, в следующем году были переданы в СССР. Самолёты получили советские регистрационные номера с СССР-67251 по СССР-67255
Один из самолетов этой серии (зав. №720104) СССР-67252 Якутское УГА Маган, сохранился в Ульяновском музеи авиации.

----------


## RA3DCS

Модификации Л-410.
XL-410 - первый прототип. 
L-410 - предсерийный. Отличался двигателями PT6A-27 мощностью 715 э.л.с
L-410 A - первый серийный вариант. Отличался двигателями PT6A-27. 
L-410 AS - грузопассажирский. 
L-410 AB - уникальный самолёт, 4-х лопастной в/в, двигатель: PT6А-27.
L-410 AG - использовался для сертификационных испытаний. 
L-410 AF - фоторазведчик на базе L-410A. Отличался застеклённым носом, фотокамерами. 
L-410 FG - фоторазведчик.
L-410 M - с двигателями M-610A мощностью 700 э.л.с. 
L-410 MA - с двигателями M-610B мощностью 760 э.л.с. 
L-410 MU - с автоматом коррекции крена и курса. 
L-410 UVP - модернизированный (укороченного взлёта и посадки). Отличался удлинённым на 0,86 м фюзеляжем, крылом увеличенного на 2 м размаха, килем увеличенной площади, двигателями M-610B (с 1983 года M-610D с винтом V-508D). 
L-410 UVP-S  - "салон". Отличался пассажирским салоном на 8 мест. 
L-410 UVP-T - транспортный. 
L-410 UVP-X0
L-410UVP-E - доработанный (экономический). Отличался двигателями M-610E с пятилопастными воздушными винтами V-510, усиленным крылом, возможностью установки 2 топливных баков по 200 л на концах крыла, компоновкой пасажирского салона на 19 мест. 
L-410 UVP-E3 - транспортно-десантный. Отличался большой грузовой дверью и резиновой накладкой на левом борту в хвостовой части фюзеляжа. 

Серийный номера Л-410. 
Серийный номер, например 831118 означает:

- первые две цифры 83: год выпуска 1983
- следующие две цифры 11: номер серии 11
- последние две цифры 18: порядковый номер в серии 18.

----------


## RA3DCS

Серийный номер на самолете находится возле фары, на дверях, капоте двигателя, на каждом элероне, закрылках, руле высоты и направления.

----------


## RA3DCS

На самолетах выпуска примерно с 1997 г. табличку  с серийным номером стали устанавливать в хвостовой части фюзеляжа.

----------


## RA3DCS

Куновице 1980-сборочная линия Л-410УВП,первый (800521) CCCP-67050 за ним (800522) CCCP-67051 и (800523) CCCP-67052.

----------


## RA3DCS

Несколько дней позже, первый (800524) "317" ВВС ГДР за ним (800523) CCCP-67052, (800522) CCCP-67051 и (800521) CCCP-67050.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Немного истории.


Первый L-410 (720103 СССР-67251) для СССР во время испытания, с борт. номером ОК-CKA.

----------


## RA3DCS

Поименный список Л-410  до 1991года.

----------


## RA3DCS

Для своего проекта использовал приборные панели со списанного Л-410УВП-Э (сн 892334) борт номер СССР 67608. 
Небольшая история судьбы этого самолета. 
До развала СССР у нас были региональные управления ГА! "ТОАО "Тувинский Объединенный Авиаотряд Красноярского управления Гражданской Авиации". Самолеты серии "л" в Кызыл поступали двумя партиями! В начале к нам поступило 10 машин Л-410 УВП (в восьмидесятых годах), а затем им взамен 12 машин Л-410 УВПЭ. Кызыл вообще по бывшему СССР был самым большим эксплуатантом этих машин!  Так как в высокогорье эти машинки себя вели превосходно!!! Серия УВПЭ к нам пришла новыми!!! 12 машин бортовые номера по порядку 67596, 67597, 67598, 67599, 67600, 67605, 67607, 67608, 67609, 67610, 67631, 67632!!! 608-мая машина из всех как не парадоксально, так и осталась самой новой!!! дело в том, что вначале эксплуатации некоторые машины стояли в резерве 608 среди них! подлетывала но нечасто и в один прекрасный день АН-2 с отказавшими тормозами! на скорости 10-15км\ч въехал 608-ой прямо в морду с левого борта!!! Винтом порубило четыре силовых шпангоута с левого борта и снесло половину левого движка!!! Прилетела комиссия с управы вместе со спецами из LET (ЧЕХИ) ну и те сказали что работа очень большая дорогостоящая и т.д и т.п в общем машину поставили.... хотя наши спецы смогли бы сделать её за две недели!!! ну сам понимаешь СССР безопасность полетов импортная машина и т.д и т.п! В общем вот так она потихоньку и ушла на запчасти!!! 
 Сейчас на ней пожарники тренируются....

----------


## RA3DCS

А эта информация получена из Чехии. В одном из журналов была такая заметка. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Курьёзная авария случилась в одном аэропорту в СССР. Кукурузник Ан-2 Аэрофлота CCCP-07308, врезался в припаркованный Л-410УВП-Э CCCP-67608. Воздушный винт Ан-2 равномерно зарывался по 11 см в Турболет и остановился после удара нижнего крыла Ан-2 об носовой кок Л-410. Очевидцы уверяют, что в отличие от Л-410 повреждение, которого видно на фотографии, Ан-2 был после полчасового осмотра отправлен в рейс, потому что у него только поцарапан лак воздушного винта.
инцидент Л-410 УВП Э (cn 892334) CCCP-67608 с АН-2 CCCP-07308 произошел в апреле 1990.

----------


## Mishel

Уважаемый RA3DCS, а не поможите фотографиями перегородки между кабиной экипажа и салоном - вид со стороны кабины и фото кресел экипажа. И еще нигде не смог найти никакой компоновочной схемы (кроме немецкой на L-410 УВП), где была бы компоновка кабины экипажа. Очень нужно... 
Как-то странно получается: вроде самолет относительно новый, до сих пор летает, а графики на него днем с огнем...

----------


## SVVAULSH

LET L-410 Польского агенства аэронавигационной службы

----------


## RA3DCS

> а не поможите фотографиями перегородки между кабиной экипажа и салоном ...


В кабине находится т.н. вертикальный канал, где проходят тяги и тросы управления. Вот несколько фотографий.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина Л-410МА.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабинное оборудование Л-410МУ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Прототип Л-410 (сн 690001) бортовой номер в начале был ОК-60.

----------


## Mishel

О, огромное спасибо за фотоматериалы! Восторг. Еще бы фото кресел и было бы вообще замечательно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще бы фото кресел и было бы вообще замечательно.


Пилотских кресел нет! Специально их никто не фотографировал. Если Вам очень нужно, попробую попросить Роберта, чтобы сделал фотографии пилотских кресел.
Еще один Л-410МУ (сн. 780901 ) бн. СССР-67250

----------


## Mishel

Если есть возможность сделать фото пилотских кресел, буду премного благодарен! Реально нужны для постройки модели...

----------


## RA3DCS

Написал Роберту, ждем результат.

Комплексный тренажер самолета ТЛ-410.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина Л-410-УВП (сн. 800414) б.н. RА-67148
Фотографии любезно предоставил Иван Клепцов.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина Л-410-УВП (сн. 800414) б.н. RА-67148 (продолжение).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если есть возможность сделать фото пилотских кресел, буду премного благодарен! Реально нужны для постройки модели...


Вот Роберт прислал фотографии кресла. Надеюсь то, что нужно.

----------


## ksm15

Недавно приобрёл Л-410 МУ номер 67284 (хлам), есть намерение востановить. Может поможете с литературкой. По УВПешке есть а по МУшке вообще ни чего?

----------


## RA3DCS

*ksm15* личку посмотрите.

----------


## ksm15

Самолёт ужасно разграблен. Отсутствуют штурвалы вместе с колонками, капоты двигателей, верхние узлы крепления двигателей вырваны тоже отсутствуют, левая половинка руля высоты, электропроводка сильно порезана, тросовая проводка вырезана практически полностью. Отсутствует пульт сверху в кабине пилотов. Имею опыт восстановления подобной УВП-ешки но по сравнению с этим самолётом та была просто ласточка, хотя электропроводка на той была порезана сильнее. Проблема в том, что это совершенно другой самолёт по сравнению с УВП, не знаю где искать руль высоты. Думаю без донора не обойтись или звонить на завод, если есть телефон подскажите. А вообще планер практически в идеальном состоянии, как только что с завода. Ни каких следов коррозии. Сейчас самолёт разобран приготовлен к транспортировке, на следующей неделе займусь.
Думаю этот проект по восстановлению года на два. 
А вообще у нас в России есть летающая МУшка  в Москве аэродром «Борки», по выходным бросает парашютистов.
Жду информации по документации, может подскажите где разжиться недостающими запчастями.

----------


## Кара

Не в Новосибирске ли Северном Вы его приобрели?

----------


## Intruder

> Л-410, хоть этот самолет и не советского производства, тем не менее, он оставил свой след в истории авиации СССР и России. В свое время занимался строительством макета кабины, соответственно было собрано большое количество материала по этому самолету. Огромную помощь в этом вопросе оказал Роберт Пинкава. 
> Если администрация сайта не возражает, попробую в этой ветке поделиться собранным материалом. Вдруг кому-то еще просто интересно.


Серьезный и подробный материал.........  СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## ksm15

> Не в Новосибирске ли Северном Вы его приобрели?


 Совершенно верно, всё ни как не могу вывести от туда. Надеюсь нынче  получится.

----------


## RA3DCS

L-410AF – фоторазведчик (1974-1977г.)

----------


## RA3DCS

L-410AF – фоторазведчик (с.н. 740303) HA-YFA

----------


## muk33

> L-410AF – фоторазведчик (с.н. 740303) HA-YFA


Обстоятельства происшествия известны?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обстоятельства происшествия известны?


У меня нет данных!

----------


## RA3DCS

Одна из конструкций "беспокойного" КБ при КнААПО - ЛАВП - подобие самолёта, только на воздушной подушке и для передвижения по суше. Ностальгия по работам конструкторов 30-х годов, примерно таким образом оснастивших шасси на ВП самолёт УТИ Яковлева. Аппарат перестроен из списанного L-410УВП авиаотряда аэропорта Хурба, на деньги КнААПО, в цехах предприятия. По слухам в конце 90-х годов ЛАВП пострадал в аварии на ходовых испытаниях и затем упокоился на свалке металлолома КнААПО (по частям..).

----------


## Fencer

"Для развития местного сообщения в 1983 г. в аэропорту Комсомольска была создана Комсомольская объединенная авиационная эскадрилья, командиром которой до 1987 г. был Зайцев К.Г. Эскадрилья, имеющая самолеты Л-410, выполняла регулярные полеты по местным воздушным линиям в Хабаровск, Николаевск, Чегдомын, Владивосток, Благовещенск, Рощино, Полина Осипенко, Аян, Чумикан." АО Комсомольский аэропорт - АО «Комсомольский-на-Амуре аэропорт»

Известны регистрационные номера этих L-410?

----------


## Pit

Кусок работы по анатомии L410 UVP-E20, в порядке (само)рекламы:
https://yadi.sk/i/MqBghm6c3TmgHj
Прогнозируемый срок полной готовности материала - года через полтора-два  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pit

Первая часть упомянутой выше статьи опубликована в сборнике "Легенды и мифы авиации 10".

----------

